# Is it a safe place to check camera shutter count?



## yungfat (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi, I planned to purchase a used body. 

Is there any place that is safe to check the camera shutter count?

I used “camera shutter count” website in the past, but seems doesn’t work for all camera. 

https://www.camerashuttercount.com/

Please help. 

Thank you.


----------



## docsmith (Jul 31, 2018)

I currently use the "Shutter Count" app from dire studios. In the past I've used www.eoscount.com, but that only works with certain models (as of last year).


----------



## yungfat (Jul 31, 2018)

docsmith said:


> I currently use the "Shutter Count" app from dire studios. In the past I've used www.eoscount.com, but that only works with certain models (as of last year).


Thanks, I will try


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Aug 1, 2018)

Shuttercount.com didn't work with a file from my 5D4. Their Canon coverage is pretty limited.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 1, 2018)

I am using the "shutter count" app from dire studios on my 5DIV. It is the only one I found to work, which is why I am being specific about the reference.


----------



## Cryhavoc (May 21, 2019)

Old thread, but for pc users, this works great.
I picked up a pristine 1D MK IV and found that its shutter count is only 19,460. 

btw, you will need to download winrar to unpack the file.


----------

